# una forta abrasada [abraçada] i un petunet [petonet]



## dahoud

Bonjour,

J'ai reçu une lettre d'une très bonne amie espagnole en anglais. Je ne parle pas du tout espagnol et j'aimerais savoir ce que signifie la dernière phrase de sa lettre : "una forta abrasada i un petunet".
Après quelques reches, je ne trouve pas de traduction en français...

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## Pinairun

Elle t'embrasse très fort et t'envoie des bisous. Ce n'est pas l'espagnol qu'elle écrit, mais catalan.


----------



## dahoud

Ok merci beaucoup!
Connais-tu par hasard un site de traduction catalan-français?
Je n'en ai pas trouvé d'efficace...
Merci encore!


----------



## dahoud

Ok, merci beaucoup!


----------



## kbks

En catalan la forme correcte est: "una abraçada i un petonet"

Un site de traduction: 
http://www.lucysoftware.com/cms/front_content.php?client=1&changelang=1&parent=&subid=&idcat=45

salut!


----------



## Agró

dahoud said:


> Ok merci beaucoup!
> Connais-tu par hasard un site de traduction catalan-français?
> Je n'en ai pas trouvé d'efficace...
> Merci encore!


Voilà un autre site de traduction catalan-français.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pinairun said:


> Elle t'embrasse très fort et t'envoie des bisous. Ce n'est pas l'espagnol qu'elle écrit, mais catalan.


 
Ah non... ..._et un petit bisou_.


----------



## dahoud

Merci pour la précision, ce site est vraiment une mine de gens biens!


----------

